# There making our movie!!!



## Winni (May 28, 2013)

I was just musing about how many SF & Fantasy novels (& graphic novels) have successfully made it to the silver screen.  Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, Judge Dredd and Iron man, all fantastic entertaining movies that were so successful they literally printed money for the studios that made them.  I noticed a fad amongst the studios of Hollywood whereby they only green-lit the popular works, which of course makes perfect financial sense.

But what about the plethora of not so popular works the novels that only survive by a loyal cult fan base.  Steven Kings-Dark Tower, PKD's-VALIS, maybe even Neil Gaimans-American Gods; or Sandman. All have the potential, if handled by the right director, to be great block buster movies.  Are there any works of fiction you would love to see on the big screen someday?


----------



## clovis-man (May 28, 2013)

Well, it's not a movie, but *Valis* does exist as an opera:

http://www.challengingdestiny.com/reviews/valis_opera.htm

Available on CD.


----------



## EricWard (May 28, 2013)

I'm of the curmudgeonly "never the twain shall" meet opinion, but I'll elaborate just the same.

There's always going to be something that's lost in an adaptation, always. So super-fans will almost never be satisfied (in my experience, anyway). That's not to say that I always hate adaptations. In fact, I love adaptations (*Apocalypse Now*, *The Haunting* (1963), and *Re-Animator* are some of my all-time favorites, all adaptations), but they're often so wildly different that I almost wish they were called something else.

I dunno, I guess I'm one of those super-fans who's never satisfied...

That being said, I'd still love to see Robert Silverberg's *Tower of Glass*, some proper Isaac Asimov stuff (*Caves of Steel* or something), and more Kurt Vonnegut (*Jailbird* is my favorite of his, but it's also the least "cinematic")


----------



## Alex The G and T (May 29, 2013)

Chronicles of Amber


----------



## Harpo (May 29, 2013)

Last & First Men


----------



## Parson (May 29, 2013)

David Weber's _*On Basilisk Station*_  --- This seems a no brainer to me. It has a female hero, an upper class rich boy villain, a idealized English form of government, and some weird aliens. Not to mention cracker jack special effects possibilities for space ships and special effects.


But, restraining his enthusiasm, Parson remembers the terrible move they made of Dune!


----------



## Bick (May 30, 2013)

Parson said:


> But, restraining his enthusiasm, Parson remembers the terrible movie they made of Dune!



It _looked_ fantastic though, Parson.  I have a soft-spot for it, and thought it wasn't so bad.

I'd like to see a movie of Red Mars.  And if its decent, there's a trilogy to be had.


----------



## clovis-man (May 30, 2013)

Parson said:


> But, restraining his enthusiasm, Parson remembers the terrible move they made of Dune!


 
I'm with you, Parson. Good worms, though. But the image of the emperor's generals trying to fight off Paul's attacking force by sitting at a rotating Atari game was too ludicrous for words. And the film was loaded with scenes just as ridiculous. Some books should just be left alone.


----------



## Culhwch (May 30, 2013)

Winni said:


> But what about the plethora of not so popular works the novels that only survive by a loyal cult fan base.  Steven Kings-Dark Tower, PKD's-VALIS, maybe even Neil Gaimans-American Gods; or Sandman. All have the potential, if handled by the right director, to be great block buster movies.  Are there any works of fiction you would love to see on the big screen someday?



Last I heard, after some hiccups _The Dark Tower_ movie was back in pre-production, and I believe Gaiman's been working on an _American Gods_ television series.


----------



## Ice fyre (May 30, 2013)

But, restraining his enthusiasm, Parson remembers the terrible move they made of Dune![/QUOTE]

I quite liked the Lynch adaptation, the Sardurkar in gas suits ....was...odd I grant you but the design and acting (watch the bit where the Emperor meets the third stage guild navigator, I it thought very subtle) Yeah there were strange descisions (the general with the metal nose still draws my eye) but it could have been much much worse...it could have been the mini series!!! 

I would like to see the Farseer trilogy filmed or perhaps animated. Think I would prefer animated, if done live action the thing would be casting. In any adaptation I think its the key to making the right choice. If I say Hagrid to you, do you not automatically think Robbie Coltraine? I know I do, but Spider man...hmm I dont automatically equate Toby Mcguire.


----------



## Rodders (May 30, 2013)

I too enjoyed David Lynch's adaptation of Dune. 

I'd like to see Judge Dredd and Mega City 1 as a TV series. Preacher would be an interesting thing to see on the screen as well as Banks' Culture and "The Forge of God" as a movie.


----------



## reiver33 (May 30, 2013)

I'd go for _Metropolitan_ with its planet-wide city, quasi-magical powers and political intrigue.


----------



## svalbard (May 30, 2013)

*Legend *and *Wolf in Shadow *by David Gemmell.


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 30, 2013)

Ooh, nice thread.

I'll just add that I like Dune too, but although the mini-series was a bit odd, the follow up, Children of Dune was a lot better.

I'd love to see Julian May's Saga of the Exiles on the big screen, and they could follow that up with the Galactic Milieu series.

(I'd perhaps mention some of Peter F Hamilton's work too, but no one would want to sit through a movie that long )


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 30, 2013)

American Gods is being made into a TV series for HBO.


----------



## Rodders (May 30, 2013)

I'd quite like to see the Amtrak Wars made in to a TV series.


----------



## Parson (May 30, 2013)

I've tried and tried to make the title of this thread make sense. In the end I've decided it must be a typo. Shouldn't the name be "They're Making Our Movie!!!"?  It seems bad form for a forum dedicated to famous and future authors to have such a mistyped title. Or, hopefully, I'm wrong and this is a sensible title. Please enlighten me.


On thread: "I  would also like to see David Weber's "The Path of the Fury" made into a feature film. It is a nice blend of SF with a character (the fury, Persephone) directly from mythology.


----------



## svalbard (May 30, 2013)

Perpetual Man said:


> Ooh, nice thread.
> I'd love to see Julian May's Saga of the Exiles on the big screen, and they could follow that up with the Galactic Milieu series.



Oh yes, I would love to see that series made with either James Cameron or Ridley Scott directing.


----------



## alchemist (May 30, 2013)

Perpetual Man said:


> I'd love to see Julian May's Saga of the Exiles on the big screen, and they could follow that up with the Galactic Milieu series.



I third this notion! I'd like some Culture novels filmed also, but they'd almost be unfilmable.


----------

